# Problème favoris Safari



## pierre-jean33@ (23 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Un petit problème sur Safari depuis le passage sur El Capitan. J'ai importé mes favoris de chrome sur safari et depuis impossible de les modifier, de les supprimer, ou d'en rajouter d'autres.
Un message de ce type s'affiche dés que je veux faire une action sur les signets de safari:





*"Vous utilisez dans Safari un historique et des signets importés depuis Google Chrome. Pour modifier vos signets, commencez par conserver ou supprimer les données de Google Chrome.
Safari a importé ces éléments lorsqu’il était ouvert plus tôt, aujourd'hui, pour que vous puissiez l’utiliser en disposant de vos données."
3 options : Ne pas conserver  - Annuler - Conserver les données de Google Chrome
*
Que je choisisse l'une ou l'autre des options, rien ne se passe...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution à mon problème? J'ai essayé pas mal de chose mais impossible d'y arriver...
Merci d'avance !


----------



## ycanari (20 Décembre 2015)

pierre-jean33@ a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Un petit problème sur Safari depuis le passage sur El Capitan. J'ai importé mes favoris de chrome sur safari et depuis impossible de les modifier, de les supprimer, ou d'en rajouter d'autres.
> Un message de ce type s'affiche dés que je veux faire une action sur les signets de safari:
> ...



Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème que toi. As-tu trouvé une solution ?


----------



## pierre-jean33@ (21 Décembre 2015)

Salut
Alors j'ai réussi à régler le problème de manière peu académique : Je suis allé dans la bibliothèque de ma session (Finder - menu Aller en maintenant ALT), j'ai farfouillé dans tous les dossiers ayant un rapport avec safari et j'ai supprimé les fichiers que j'y trouvais (ça prend un peu de temps). Et c'est revenu après ça. Ça devrait marcher si tu fais comme ça.


----------



## solineP (16 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Avez-vous trouvez une solution ? 

J'ai exactement le même message (avec une date très étrange) et j'ai fait ce que Pierre-Jean33 recommande sans succès malheureusement. J'ai également supprimé le cache, supprimé Google Chrome, supprimé l'historique...

Peut importe quelle modif je souhaite faire pour mes favoris (créer, déplacer, ajouter un signet ou un dossier de signet) et ce message d'erreur s'affiche. 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Août 2016)

solineP a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avez-vous trouvez une solution ?
> 
> ...


Salut @solineP

Tu as des favoris Safari? Tu peux les perdre sans soucis? Réinitialiser Safari par exemple?


----------



## solineP (17 Août 2016)

Oui tout à fait, je préfère les perdre que continuer avec ce problème.

Sur une autre session de mon ordinateur, Safari fonctionne correctement. Il y a peut être un problème avec la bibliothèque de ma session.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Août 2016)

Donc tu stoppes Safari, puis depuis le terminal (Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal) tu tapes les commandes suivante (que tu valides l'une après l'autre par la touche "Entrée"):
*mv Library/Safari Desktop/Safari.ko*
puis
*rm Library/Preferences/com.apple.Safari**
puis
*rm -r Library/"Saved Application State"/com.apple.Safari.savedState*
Puis tu relances Safari.


----------



## Julie 75 (13 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,
Merci, cela à bien résolu le problème.
Cordialement.


----------

